# fish that clean for you



## robertkernahan729 (May 28, 2010)

what fish or crabs or snails can i get that will help maintain my 55 gal?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Any of the usual suspects....depending on what you already have in the tank though.


----------



## bikerider (Mar 12, 2009)

What kind of fish do you already have?


----------

